# what happened to pork and beef prices?



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been looking forward to April for months. It usually brings boston butts for .99/lb., and whole hogs for 1.59 Cheapest boston butt I've seen was $1.49. I'm almost out of Q, have seasonings and casings ready for about 25 lbs of sausage, and no cheap pork? The usual 1.99 st. Louis cuts and baby backs are nowhere to be found either. I'm not even gonna talk about the cost of pork bellies. Prices just jumped on packer brisket from 2.38 to 2.98. Anyone in the know on all of this and where else is it happening?
Is it time to get a stand ready for the fall?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Rick, looks like the high pork prices may be here for the season from what I've read. Maybe not good news for shrimp either.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...irus-could-mean-spike-in-pork-prices/6472085/

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...n-full-frontal-beef-and-shrimp-prices-explode


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rick and Oldscout2!!!!!!
All that BS is eyewash. It's simply a matter of 4 major meat companies driving up the prices. They produce 85% of all packaged and processed meat in this country and are dictating and telling the growers what they'll pay. If the grower don't sell for the companies prices then none of the four will buy it. And when the small man goes broke, they simply buy them out and shut it down to create a manipulated shortage and further drive up prices. Why???? Cause the government is allowing it. All part of the master plan for the poor and middle class. Keep their ass broke and hungry. When I find something for 1/2 price, I get it and can or freeze it. I refuse to pay $3.79/lb. for stew meat and cubed steak. That's trimmins and crap meat. There's something seriously wrong with the country when a damned chicken feets is 59 cents per pound. VA. wants the deer population reduced. They will get their wish with meat prices being what they are. And possums and all other varmints had better watch their backside also. Now that I think about it, not much difference twixt meat and gas, is it?


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the info fellas, damn this sucks. Looks like I'll be a regular visitor of the hunting forum at least through the next year. If I don't get my usual 5 lbs/$20 shrimp deal this year, I know I will be. I'm seeing much higher increase percentages than the articles state though, and i'm living in pig country. Seems the low end cuts I always buy are getting hit hardest. Still bought a whole NY strip that's aging in the fridge for regular price last week. Briskets and shoulders are goin up tho? At least a bushel of oysters is still $30.

Many thanks for the info

Rick


----------

